# Virtueller Fileserver



## TheManWho (19. Mai 2004)

Moin!
Ich suche so etwas wie einen virtuellen Fileserver, wo ich also einfach Dateien ablegen und wieder runterziehen kann. 
Web.de bietet so was an, aber ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Alternativen.
Möglichst günstig natürlich - aber für einen guten Dienst bezahlt man ja auch gerne ein paar €.

Gruß


----------



## MajorBlade (19. Mai 2004)

Hallöchen!

Falls Du die Daten von zu Hause aus, auf den webserver laden willst, dann nimm doch einfach nen guten webhoster. Ich könnte Dir http://www.webplus24.de empfehlen. Ich habe "normales" DSL (768 down / 128 up) und ich kann immer die volle Geschwindigkeit beim hoch - und runterladen rausholen.
Kann auch grad sein, dass ich an deinem Problem vorbeigeredet hab.

Greetz MajorBlade


----------



## otherside (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich denke auch das er das meint. Genau, nehm einfach en normalen Webhoster und stell da deine Sachen einfach drauf. Deine Ordner kannst du mit Passwörten zusätzlich schützen. Hast nebenbei die möglichkleit ne Seite online zu stellen ...

Das Hoch und Runterladen kannst du jeder Zeit per FTP managen.

MFG


----------



## oglimmer (20. Mai 2004)

FTP taugt nur bedingt etwas als "entferntes Laufwerk".

http://www.southrivertech.com/products/webdrive/index.html

Mit diesem Tool kann man zwar auch FTP als virtuelles Laufwerk einbinden, aber richtig funkt das nur mit WebDAV.

Du musst mal schauen welcher Hoster WebDAV anbietet. Ich habe einen eigenen dedicated Server und habe mir da WebDAV konfiguriert und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ICECRUSHER (27. Mai 2004)

Auch wenn diese Frage etwas verspätet kommt hoffe ich das jemand so freundlich wäre und mir eine kompakte Antwort gibt.


Meine Frage ist wo man den dieses Tool "WebDAV" bekommt. Ich habe schon unter http://www.google.de geschaut aber dort gibt es nur eine unübersichtliche Seite mit vielen sachen die nichts damit zu tuhen haben.


Wäre sehr erfreut darüber.


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Mai 2004)

Also hättest wirklich im Google gesucht und "webdav" eingegeben, dann hätte der erste Link schon für Freude gesorgt.

Aber bitte: http://www.webdav.org


----------



## ICECRUSHER (28. Mai 2004)

Aber das habe ich ja und die seite die du mir gegeben hast meine ich auch mit nicht gut Sortiert.


----------



## oglimmer (4. Juni 2004)

WebDAV ist kein Tool im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern ein Protokoll (genaugenommen ein Aufsatz auf HTTP).

Der Windows/IE kann kann mit WebDAV eigentlich schon ziemlich gut umgehen. Einfach IE öffnen, im Menü auf Öffnen gehen. Dort eine URL eingeben  und "Als Webordner öffnen" anklicken. Schon bekommt man einen Explorer mit dem entfernten Laufwerk und kann hin- und zurückkopieren, umbenennen, etc. pp.

Das einzige was man wirklich braucht ist einen WebDAV Provider, so wie man einen Webspace Provider braucht, wenn man eine Webseite haben möchte.

Wie gesagt, ich kenne keinen, weil ich meinen eigenen WebDAV Server habe.


----------

